# Customer is losing her mind, really!



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, so I am in the middle of a kitchen remodel and it has been an interesting one. For one, the homeowner decided to use her own designer, and the designer just started her business and this is her first project. I was once in her shoes so I can understand what she is going through. The home owner meets with me every morning and has a list of things for me. Normally everything on the list is something that is in progress and is not complete and she thought it was, such as crown missing, base and toe kick not all in yet, lights, outlets etc.

As the project has gone on, the home owner has been emailing me 4-5 times day if not more asking the same things we addressed in the morning. I have begun to write down what we discuss every morning and leave it with my guys. Now today it was at its worst. She came in asked when we would be done with her bathroom. We are doing the kitchen, and she emailed me twice and left me 2 voice mails asking if she could use the shower or if we would be working in there today. I forward these messages to my carpenter who is onsite and he called and said he had to leave today because she was asking him when we were going install her bathtub that is coming in. We have never once mentioned redoing her bathroom. After my carpenter was unable to rationalize with her, she started yelling and he left. I had meetings scheduled all day and am completely up in the air about how to address this situation in the morning. I don't know if she is on medication or not, and thank god counters are being installed this Thursday so we can finish Friday and get out of there. It was gradually getting worse, but today is was like she plummeted. Not any everyday situation and I'm not a shrink. Any advice?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Ya, quit working on the Kitchen & finish the dam bathroom:whistling:laughing:


----------



## GregH (Feb 1, 2012)

*Difficult Customers*

In your case it sounds as if she may be suffering from dimentia. I really hope you have a solid contract that gurantees payments and that they are being made. If this is a Bank Financed Project and you have a banker who inspects the work progress before payment I would without hesitation call him and explain what is happening.


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

If you're working on a kitchen remodel, and she asks you about installing a bathtub, ask her where in her kitchen she plans to have a bathtub.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Great opportunity. Write up the contract for the bathroom immediately and start working on it after you get the deposit.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Are you sure you're at the right house?


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Does she have reasonable family close by? I would get them involved asap. Whatever you do, stay money ahead on this project and get change orders paid in full/in writing.


----------



## ECSOWNER (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, this morning when I called my aunt who referred me to the customer. She told me the customer is on medications and may not be taking them. My aunt called her son who came over and met with us as well as the HO. Apparently she had a minor stroke about 2 years ago and her son said her memory was affected. I did ask if she was interested in doing her bathroom and she said she was but wants to wait until she has her taxes done. I did call my lawyer to schedule a sit down to make sure my contract will hold up in such circumstances. Can't be too careful. So far the day is going well there but it's only 9:00


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

is the pay worth the aggravation? If so, suck it up. If not, learn from this mistake or try and make it so.

We talked about the PITA factor and pricing last week. Often the PITA factor can have a significant effect on the total price of any job.


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, this thread, and many many more, all point to the fact that we all have to have solid, detailed contracts. I know that mine state the scope of work, and, the responsibilities of all the parties. 

The other part of any good contract and working relationship is communication. Particularly keeping all important information in writing along with letting the client know when their expectations will be met ( plus any delays, changes orders and other factors that may alter the original scope of work ). 

That being said, if you are dealing with someone who is unreasonable, demented, dishonest, and any other type of behavior that is not conducive to an open and honest working relationship --- then your contracted needs to have safeguards for you to stop work and bail at any time, plus, collect any monies that are promised and due. There also needs to be penalties for clients that fail to uphold their end of the agreement (and this would include things like: unreasonable demands, behavior that impedes or slows down the work, changes to the scope, non-communication, etc)

I have worked with people that have various levels of dementia, Post Traumatic Stress, Adult ADD and so forth.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

*"So far the day is going well there but it's only 9:00 "*

Famous last words... :laughing::laughing: ...you just jinxed it... 


.
Sounds like you handled it accordingly... Best of luck... 8^)


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Put a tub in the kitchen, we all had our first bath there. You might want to consider the safety of your own trades men. People and also animals do odd things in case of self defence. Some even invent crisis for entertainment value, there's no worse feeling than working at a site you desperately want to escape Asap. I'd want an intermediary contact/supervisor for certain.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pete'sfeets said:


> *Put a tub in the kitchen, we all had our first bath there.* You might want to consider the safety of your own trades men. People and also animals do odd things in case of self defence. Some even invent crisis for entertainment value, there's no worse feeling than working at a site you desperately want to escape Asap. I'd want an intermediary contact/supervisor for certain.


Not me. I've never been to his customer's house. But now you have me wondering why I wasn't included, and I'm feeling a bit insecure at the moment. :nerd:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

One time while working on a subdivision we had one lady customer who the EMS had to come for once a month or so. Forgot to take her meds.

Of everyone on that site, I was the only one she liked. She called me "blue eyes". She'd call head office and tell them to send blue eyes over to fix whatever.

She never went crazy on me. :whistling

And no, I didn't.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

*IMPORTANT NOTICE*​
_Note to all: katoman is now known as Blue Eyes_ :thumbsup:


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTICE*​
> _Note to all: katoman is now known as Blue Eyes_ :thumbsup:


Should have kept my mouth shut


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTICE*​
> _Note to all: katoman is now known as Blue Eyes_ :thumbsup:


:thumbup::laughing::laughing:



katoman said:


> Should have kept my mouth shut


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yes you should have...



...Blue eyes....


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

griz said:


> Ya, quit working on the Kitchen & finish the dam bathroom:whistling:laughing:



:laughing::laughing::laughing::whistling.............:clap:


----------



## RS Sam (Feb 9, 2009)

Where is the designer at this point? Can you get the designer involved as an intermediary or as a person who can contact the family without you coming across as "the problem". This situation sounds awful. 

_At the very least I would cut the e-mails and phone calls - stop the work and go and sit with your client face to face. Be nice and go in with an open mind and an open heart._ If that fails than back to my first paragraph. Good luck.


----------

